# Saltzman



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

What's the deal, I do not ride it but hear about it often?

Is it a gravel road, is it for cross bikes?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

If you are talking about the Saltzman Rd. in Portland ... yea, it's a gravel/dirt road. Basically connects you from the downtown Portland to Leif Erickson or Skyline depending on how far you climb.

Right now I wouldn't do it on a road bike, but during the summer it's very doable on a road bike ... I've done it before on a road bike during the DeRonde.

It's nothing special ... just a good road you can use to get to Skyline without the traffic.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

not sure why so many like it...its pretty ho hum as climbs go. gravel, leaves, puddles, dirt.
better on a CX bike.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a xc bike but running it with road tires 28mm ..would it be too sketchy


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> I have a xc bike but running it with road tires 28mm ..would it be too sketchy


You will be fine with that set up ... Chances are you would need to stay seated to maintain traction this time of year, but it's easily ride-able.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

bahueh said:


> not sure why so many like it...its pretty ho hum as climbs go. gravel, leaves, puddles, dirt.
> better on a CX bike.


I ride it on my mountain bike often. It's a gateway to the Forest Park mountain bike trails. If I'm on my road bike I prefer Newberry for ascending and Germantown for descending.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I really like Saltzman. It's usually quiet and peaceful. A nice route up to Skyline from HWY30 with no cars. Definitely do-able with 28s. This time of year, I'll ride Saltzman and Leif Erickson on knobby cross tires. During the dry months, 23s are fine.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It's an old logging road. 

Way back when they closed it to auto traffic and stopped maintaining it.

Any bike that could ride Roubaix, could ride up it.

I wouldn't want to ride DOWN Saltzman on a road bike, especially in the winter...


----------

